# Not Hatched Yet



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

The first egg was laid on the 18th of November and I think it's past due they hatch. But they haven't hatched or pipped. I candle them often and they are still alive inside, I'm sure of it. Any thoughts?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe the parents didn't start incubating for several days - just because they're in the nest it doesn't prove that they're sitting on the eggs. Sometimes they're sitting next to the eggs admiring them. Also, weather conditions can have an influence on how fast the embryo develops, and cooler weather can make it take several days longer for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

When did they start incubating the eggs? Most birds won't sit on their eggs until they are all laid, so that could make the eggs take longer to hatch


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope they hatch soon! Fingers crossed


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you! I really hope they hatch, too. I was really looking forward to it. I'll give them some more time and see what happens...


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

mine laid first egg on the 14th of november and the first egg hatched today,

so hopefully yours will be hatching soon


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This is the pair that you just got right? I hope they hatch but the move could've totally messed them up. Finger crossed!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Long story short, parents abandoned at the last moment. I incubated the eggs, but three passed, and I dropped the only living one. I was in hysterics when it happened, I'm heartbroken and in total disbelief still. Sigh...


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

hugs xx


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for the hugs. It still hurts.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

You did all that you could do for the little eggs, but sometimes, things don't work out. I'm sorry about your loss


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Abigail. Although, as you said you have a feeling the pair are siblings, maybe it was for the better.


----------

